# Garage floor covering



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I need to cover my garage floor with some sort of sealer as the concrete floor is constantly leaving a fine layer of dust, maybe a rubberised finish or something similar. I've seen it in 'Proper' garages, normaly blue, grey or red but I can't seem to get hold of it in the normal DIY places. Any ideas?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Gar.jpg

Thanks for any help.

Graham


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice garage.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Graham

screwfix.co.uk do a few types of floor paint

gavin


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Graham
It's called FLOOR PAINT.
Dead easy to do, I know this cos i did ours.
So it must be easy ;D
Borrow wife's Dyson remove as much of dust as poss.Get Paint Roller attach to Brush stick think proper name is Steel.
Then start at OPPOSITE end to door and paint the floor.
Exit through garage door and admire handy work.
Cock it up and you spend 6hrs in the corner waiting for floor to dry.
With neighbours wetting them selves.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup, just bog standard floor paint. Our double-garage cost used about 3 tins @ Â£30 if I remember correctly, although this was a new house, so the concrete was very absorbant. I think you can get a sealer to apply before painting.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I've just been on the Screwfix.com site and they sell some for under a tenner for 2 1/2 litres in grey or red - sorted. ;D

Thanks chaps (and chapesses )

Graham


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Graham Idealy you should get a two part epoxy floor paint, if u struggle i can get u some might have to cover the postage though the paint would be FOC. I would use a a PVA watered down to 50% to seal the floor first then apply the paint. Its a light grey colour very durable and ideal for this sort of job.
let me know 
Jonah


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I used Wickes concrete floor sealer, it is not a paint but soaks into the floor supposidly strengthening the concrete, and unlike some floor paints, it doesn't flake.

2 years on and still looks good (pedestrian traffic only)

Oh and it was cheap ;D ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Should hope so too we make it ;D



> I used Wickes concrete floor sealer, it is not a paint but soaks into the floor supposidly strengthening the concrete, and unlike some floor paints, it doesn't flake.
> 
> 2 years on and still looks good (pedestrian traffic only)
> 
> Oh and it was cheap ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Will any of these products cover stains on the concrete? I have a stain from the previous owner which looks like oil stain.

I have seen that they do products for removing stains from oil, but will I need it before I paint the floor!

Graham,

I wish I had a double garage. Mine is tandem and a pain to get in and out of the door!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I painted mine about 2 years ago, one coat of concrete sealant and one coat of floor paint, and it's great


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Graham,

Is your garage a Fjordhus? It looks very similar to some of the brochures that I have seen.....we are considering one for our place at the moment...

Brett


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Who do you work for then Jonah? We use a bit of paint from time to time.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

When I replaced the living room carpet, guess where the old one went. 

I may put some coating down on the concrete so interested to see how you get on.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My neighbours either side of me have done it. But only one of them parks his car in the garage.

I'd be interested to see how he got on as I know my Brother in law has done his and the paint is lifting where you would naturally turn the wheels. And he should know all about that sort of thing as he's a builder.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Who do you work for then Jonah? We use a bit of paint from time to time.


Bostik Findely formally known as Evode


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Graham,
> 
> Is your garage a Fjordhus? It looks very similar to some of the brochures that I have seen.....we are considering one for our place at the moment...
> 
> Brett


Brett, no its my own design. I produced visuals for it using Photoshop then gave it to an architect to draw up. 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/barn.jpg
Its based on old barns around the local area using reclaimed brickwork and local hand made roof tiles. I managed to convince the local council that it should have an upstairs too. ;D

Graham


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Is that a spa?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, better in the cold weather than the hot, brilliant ;D

Graham


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Yes, better in the cold weather than the hot, brilliant ;D
> 
> Graham


posh txxt ;D  farting in the bath is just as good


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

LOL, yeah but I don't get the smell ;D

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Graham, when do you organise a spa party for your TT friends?

It will be fun to squeeze all together in there naked! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I got some Floor Paint from Homebase - made by International or Thomsons, can't remember which. Good idea to put a sealant on first though.

Don't be tempted to put old lino down in the Garage - I did, was jacking the car up and because both back wheels were on the lino when it raised off the ground the whole car shifted sideways a couple of inches and I now have a dented sill to get repaired.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OUCH!! Thats not something I would have ever thought about happening, infact it was an option I was thinking about at one time - glad you mentioned that.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> OUCH!! Thats not something I would have ever thought about happening, infact it was an option I was thinking about at one time - glad you mentioned that.
> 
> Graham


It wasn't something I thought would happen either - nor do know why the Car decided to shift on that particular day apart from the law of sod taking hold.

Still now I'm running slightly lower than 2002 ride height I can get the trolley jack under so it won't happen again! I'll blame the crappy OEM jack and claim it under warranty!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Graham, that is a nice garage I would go for Amtico.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you Sim, what or who is Amtico?

Graham


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

This might be a bit expensive, but ideal! Real rubber!
http://www.dalsouple.com
Pete


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the idea of rubber in the bathroom (on the floor - perverts!) - but I read that you have to use linseed oil on it once a week and that put me off.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

When our garage was built I used "standard" floor paint - the reddy brown coloured stuff.

After a while I found that when parking your car in the garage with hot tyres was not good, the following morning when backing out the paint would stick to the tyres and peel off the floor!!.

I have just bought special International garage floor paint in grey - aparently it is heat resitant etc. It costs Â£37.99 for 5 litres form B&Q. I also bought 5 litres of the recommeneded garage floor sealer at Â£37.99.

More expensive than standard floor paint, but a darn site cheaper than Amtico!! (Also will hopefully get that clean workshop look!! ;D)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> I have just bought special International garage floor paint in grey - aparently it is heat resitant etc. It costs Â£37.99 for 5 litres form B&Q. I also bought 5 litres of the recommeneded garage floor sealer at Â£37.99.


That's exactly the stuff I used


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Amtico can be found at:

http://www.amtico.com/home/whats_new.asp


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Brett, no its my own design. I produced visuals for it using Photoshop then gave it to an architect to draw up.
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/barn.jpg
> Its based on old barns around the local area using reclaimed brickwork and local hand made roof tiles. I managed to convince the local council that it should have an upstairs too. ;D
> 
> Graham


Very nice it is too....the spa adds a little bling bling as well...


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I found this place:

http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/searc ... ion_text=1

The 2 pack epoxy stuff sounds pretty good. I expect I'll use that when the builders have finished building my garage.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

is that how much the Epoxy stuff costs  ;D
Jonah


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> I used Wickes concrete floor sealer, it is not a paint but soaks into the floor supposidly strengthening the concrete, and unlike some floor paints, it doesn't flake.
> 
> 2 years on and still looks good (pedestrian traffic only)
> 
> Oh and it was cheap ;D ;D


Anyone any ideas as to how much I will need to cover a double garage? Â I went to the local Wickes and bought a single 2.5L tin of Concrete Floor Sealer and give it a go - nothing to loose except the Â£10 for the sealer. Â Anyway it says on the tin should cover 25 square metres - NOT LIKELY. Â I think I covered about 6 square metres and that was with a single coat using a roller; the guidelines on the tin suggest 2-coats.......

Am I doing something wrong or is this just going to get expensive???

Andy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

2.5L i wouldn't of thought will cover ur entire floor, i think u have read the coverage wrong i check at work tomorrow  If all you want is to seal the floor just use some PVA watered down 50/50.
I sent Graham some epoxy floor paint which i think he is quite happy with ;D
Jonah


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> 2.5L i wouldn't of thought will cover ur entire floor, i think u have read the coverage wrong i check at work tomorrow  If all you want is to seal the floor just use some PVA watered down 50/50.
> I sent Graham some epoxy floor paint which i think he is quite happy with ;D
> Jonah


Please elaborate Jonah. With PVA do you just mean the white glue? With regards to the sealer I was just following the instructions.......... The tins of garage floor paint at Wickes says to seal the concrete first with 'Wickes Concrete Sealer'. Both the 2.5L tin of sealer and 2.5L tin of paint say they should cover 25 square metres.
The 3.2TT is arriving in the next 3-weeks so I would like to have this complete before then 

Andy


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've had problems with the paint peeling off where the car wheels sit/rotate on every garage I've had. This time I used international paint and put down 2 coats of thinned out sealer, then 2 top coats. Paint still peels off! I have now screwed down 4 square hardboard pads into the floor where the wheels sit - no paint peeling off now and keeps the dust away. Next time I will try this epoxy stuff


----------



## PiercePiemr (5 mo ago)

vlastan said:


> Will any of these products cover stains on the concrete? I have a stain from the previous owner which looks like oil stain.
> 
> I have seen that they do products for removing stains from oil, but will I need it before I paint the floor!
> 
> ...


Hi guys, I'm wanting to tidy up my garage so it's a nicer place to work in and I'm looking for recommendations for cost effective garage flooring. My garage is an decent sized single at 6.4m x 3.6m so will need a total of just over 23m2 of flooring. The floor is a concrete slab and currently is partially covered with some old carpet and some 5mm commercial swimming pool pool cover off cuts. I'd rather not paint the floor as I'd like the benefit of a covering taking the chill off the floor and making it a bit nicer to lie on if I'm working under my car. I'm also ruling out carpet as my car can often get put away when wet, so looking for something that will deal with getting wet. It seems like my options are: Interlocking garage floor tiles - the price of these is off-putting! Rubber floor matting - looks like I can get these in 1.2 - 1.5m wide rolls. Not sure how it would stand up to jacking on and using axle stands Standard domestic vinyl flooring - can get a 7m x 4m roll for around £170, so looks like the cheapest option. I can't imagine it would fair well when using a jack on it though. What have you guys used on your garage floors? Anything that comes highly recommended, or is definitely worth ruling out? I don't work on my car in my garage that often, so don't need anything overkill, but at the same time do to want to spend a couple of hundred quid if it just falls apart when I do. Cheers


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

For very good reasonably price heavy duty garage flooring check out the following from Costco





__





Costco







www.costco.co.uk






No problem with jacks, wipes clean easy to cut if need be.


----------



## cocojiy (2 mo ago)

Justhe1 said:


> When our garage was built I used "standard" floor paint - the reddy brown coloured stuff.
> 
> After a while I found that when parking your car in the garage with hot tyres was not good, the following morning when backing out the paint would stick to the tyres and peel off the floor!!.
> 
> ...


Hi, new here. I'm wanting to tidy up my garage so it's a nicer place to work in and I'm looking for recommendations for cost effective garage flooring.

My garage is an decent sized single at 6.4m x 3.6m so will need a total of just over 23m2 of flooring. The floor is a concrete slab and currently is partially covered with some old carpet and some 5mm commercial swimming pool pool cover off cuts.

I'd rather not paint the floor as I'd like the benefit of a covering taking the chill off the floor and making it a bit nicer to lie on if I'm working under my car. I'm also ruling out carpet as my car can often get put away when wet, so looking for something that will deal with getting wet.

It seems like my options are:

Interlocking garage floor tiles - the price of these is off-putting!

Rubber floor matting - looks like I can get these in 1.2 - 1.5m wide rolls. Not sure how it would stand up to jacking on and using axle stands

Standard domestic vinyl flooring - can get a 7m x 4m roll for around £170, so looks like the cheapest option. I can't imagine it would fair well when using a jack on it though.

What have you guys used on your epoxy flake flooring boston? Anything that comes highly recommended, or is definitely worth ruling out? I don't work on my car in my garage _that_ often, so don't need anything overkill, but at the same time do to want to spend a couple of hundred quid if it just falls apart when I do.


----------



## cocojiy (2 mo ago)

cocojiy said:


> Hi, new here. I'm wanting to tidy up my garage so it's a nicer place to work in and I'm looking for recommendations for cost effective garage flooring.
> 
> My garage is an decent sized single at 6.4m x 3.6m so will need a total of just over 23m2 of flooring. The floor is a concrete slab and currently is partially covered with some old carpet and some 5mm commercial swimming pool pool cover off cuts.
> 
> ...


no response to this


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just had my 6.5m x 3.2m approx. pre fab garage built on the slab I laid. Mine will have concrete floor paint for general durability-had it for my garage on a previous property and it was fine. Looks smart enough and easy to keep clean and 'touch up' if it splintered anywhere.

For working on or under the car I just keep a square of carpet, rolled up out the way until I need it.


----------



## cocojiy (2 mo ago)

@cb550 thank you so much for your suggestin and response


----------

